# ***BCA MARINE PHOTO CONTEST*** VOTES HALTED. Will restart again. Sorry



## BCAquaria (Apr 24, 2010)

I'm proud to introduce the entries for BCA's first ever Marine Photo Contest.

VOTING STARTS NOW AND WILL END IN 30 DAYS.

*GOOD LUCK TO THE CONTESTANTS and a big thank you to Island Pets Unlimited and J&L Aquatics!!

Island Pets and JL Aquatics have both agreed to match whatever gift certificate we buy.

1st place will get a $100 gift certificate from JL Aquatics or Island Pets Unlimited (Winner gets first choice)
2nd place will get a $80 gift certicate from either IPU or JL depending on which the 1st place winner picks
3rd place will get a $40 gift certificate to IPU or JL.

ENTRY #1









ENTRY #2









ENTRY #3









ENTRY #4









ENTRY #5









ENTRY#6









ENTRY#7









ENTRY #8









ENTRY #9









ENTRY# 10









ENTRY #11









ENTRY #12









*


----------

